# The Persecuted Church in China: A New Report From the Field



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 11, 2018)

_“They want to completely eradicate Early Rain Covenant Church from this country, but the will of God is to stamp this church even more firmly onto this country and to engrave it even deeper into their hearts. The Lord’s Church is the only community that will endure forever. Today, may we who bear the weight of eternal life meet head-on all of the hardships, evils, and tears of this world. This is the good intention of the Lord. This is the lot that has fallen in our laps. May the Lord fill our cups to overflowing!”_

For more:
https://www.stevechilders.org/5862-2/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom Hart (Dec 12, 2018)

I have just heard about this as well. 100 Christians have been arrested in Szechuan Province. This year across China, about 10,000 Christians have been taken away. Some provinces and cities are safer than others.


----------



## Taylor (Dec 12, 2018)

Our church has just been informed of this development, as well. Prayers are needed.


----------

